# Insert tooling



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

I've just ordered a carbide insert rabbeting bit to replace my very worn out old Freud rabbeting bit. I'm very excited to try one of these out, since I do a lot of flush trim applications, I can see moving entirely to insert tooling - no resharpening and the bit is always the diameter of the bearing!

Does anyone else use these bits much? Amana seems to have a couple different lines of them, a more expensive one that uses 12x12, 12x30, and 12x50 inserts, then a much less expensive series that uses what look like custom inserts. The rabbeting bit I bought to try out is one of these, and I'm going to guess that the inserts are standard 12x30's that have been cut in half.


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, insert tooling is a great choice. Usually 2 sided reversible and even some with 4 times reusable edges. I recommend to keep the body face or (support) behind the carbide insert very clean, along with the threaded screw holes. This prevent insert fracture and un-balanced runout. Tighten down your screws evenly "like you cars lug nuts so to speak".
Have a good one... :>)
Thomas
diamond and carbide router bits


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have said many times about the importance of keeping cutter sharp and you have reminded me that cutters where the teeth can be replaced is also a way to do that, replaceable teeth are used in many applications including spiral heads for thickness-er planers, it is really a price thing as you have to see what the cutter costs and how much the new teeth cost compared to using a normal cutter and getting it sharpened, however the concept of changing the teeth is one that works quite OK, OH and do keep it all clean and tight when you reassemble the cutter. N


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an Amana and several Leitz replaceable insert bits and the instructions say to keep the pocket clean so I would suggest getting some good bit and blade cleaner, like the Trend one, and give them a good cleaning with that and a toothbrush when you change inserts. Any 12 x 12 x 1.5 should fit and the square ones will offer 4 sides to use. The rectangular ones offer 2 sides. I view them as a good investment. I bought a box of 10 12 x 12 x 1.5 inserts for just over $20 which means 5 complete changes x 4 cutting edges for less than the cost of one standard bit. If you have a profile that you will use a lot, this is the way to go.


----------

